# HYTEC AITO Power Supply



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello members,

I am trying to find some information on this "HYTEC AITO 850 Watts Gaming Series- SLI Supported" but can't find any related topics on this sort of power supplies, i went through "power supplies selection Guide" and doesn't seem you mentioned any thing about it.

I need to know how much amperage does it give at 12v?, and also any one can tell me if this is a good power supply it would be much appreciated.

( I know there are other good power supplies but i would be happy to know if AITO HYTEC is just good PSU)

Regards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the name and I don't see it anyone's PSU list (good or bad) so it's most likely not a top quality unit. SeaSonic & Corsair are brands you can trust.


----------



## blackaorta (Jan 31, 2010)

They're a terrible PSU, I recently (3days ago) had an 850w Hytec aito, as advertised on the box claimed to be sli/xfire ready, modular in design, and have good 80plus efficiency...go to 80plus.org and they list all the tested psu brand/models that are certified and Hytec is not one of them..

So upon opening the box the psu is not modular, no cable management, pretty sure it was not sli/xfire ready as I recall since it only had 1x6pin, 1x8pin for cpu.. Yeah anyway I installed it, at least my system turned on. Went to play mw2, as soon as I opened the game a faint constant squealing sound was coming from the psu, after about 20mins of play I started smelling burning electrical/plastic whatever. At this point I turned my pc off and just uninstalled it...

Anyway I'm now using a toughpower Qfan 650w(lifetime warranty btw), cost me bout (AUD)100bucks more but it's great.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Output of Hytec 850:*

Voltage +3.3V +5V *+12V1 +12V2 *-5V -12V +5Vsb 
Max Load 30A 28A *14A 15A *0.5A 0.3A 2.0A *= 29 amps on the +12*

A power supply that has 850 watts that is decent one (Corsair) should have *60 to 70 amps on a single +12 rail.* 

Don't buy the Hytec or you will regret it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Assuming Tumbleweed has the correct current ratings, something doesn't add up. If you do the math (power = voltage X current), the maximum load for that supply is 600 watts.

P.S.: I found that PSU on Aussie ebay. The current ratings are listed the same as above.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

gcavan said:


> Assuming Tumbleweed has the correct current ratings, something doesn't add up. If you do the math (power = voltage X current), the maximum load for that supply is 600 watts.
> 
> P.S.: I found that PSU on Aussie ebay. The current ratings are listed the same as above.


correct the psu is 600w but only 40% of the time, the rest of the time it is pushing 550w.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

4u111 said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I am trying to find some information on this "HYTEC AITO 850 Watts Gaming Series- SLI Supported" but can't find any related topics on this sort of power supplies, i went through "power supplies selection Guide" and doesn't seem you mentioned any thing about it.
> 
> ...


simple answer is no it is one the worst PSUs you can get. 29amps on the 12v rail isn't enough for a mid range graphics card let a lone a mid range card and complete system.

please consider getting a decent power supply from Corsair or seasonic. The PSU is the most important component you can get for a computer choosing a cheap one usually means it is crap (unless its a good one on special offer).


----------

